# Cannister Filter Dimensions



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anybody have the exact dimensions of:

Eheim 2213 (It says 6 or 7 depending on the place but I want to be sure.)

Eheim 2211*

Hydor Prime 10*

Eheim 2232

I have a max of 7" for one dimension, maybe a little more. Will any of these fit or am I going to have to make my own filter. * for the two I am most interested in. Its only a 5g tank so... The slower the better pretty much. I am thinking an inline reactor with an ETH heater so it might slow it down a little. I am really just concerned about fitting it in the cabinet.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just measured what I have,

Eheim 2211 4x7"(h) 
Eheim 2213 6x13" (h)

-John N.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

So nobody knows the dimensions of the Hydor 10 or 2232? Pleeeaaseee....


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I typed in Hydor prime 10 and searched as much as I could. I also searched (specifications "hydor Prime 10") and (dimensions "Hydor Prime 10") I haven't found anything yet. No clues at all. I emailed Hydor I hope I get a response soon.

I just wish it was easier to find out how big it is. I mean isn't that something most people would like to know before buying a filter?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The Eheim 2211 and the Hydor 10 are similar in volume capacity 1 and 1.5 liters, respectively. So I can't imagine them being much different in size. In fact from the pictures it looks like the hydor is fatter, but appears still to be relatively short. 

But I'm also surprised that the dimension information isn't listed with all the other specs.

-John N.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry my first post was pretty ambiguous. I have a space of 11" wide by 7" front to back and a few feet tall. I am worried about the 7" front to back.

I found out the 2232 is ~6 in diameter supposedly with handle. So its a possibility. I would like to try the hydor filter though since I have an eheim and a xp2... I guess I will wait to see what hydor says. Sorry for the cofusion.


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

try shopping Aquaculture Supplies, Pond Supplies, Lake Aeration, Aquarium Supplies, Orlando, Florida. some products have specs, but not all, however, i guarantee you could fid out by calling them and acting like you are thinking of buying like a hundred or so they will give you the time of day.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Only one problem aquatic ecosystems doesn't carry the Hydor Prime 10. Thanks for the tip though. I have bought some things from in the past.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess no one knows the dimensions of the hydor prime 10... 

I will email big al's again since Hydor didn't respond along with a couple other stores. I can't believe this information is so difficult to obtain. If I hadn't had such a wonderful experience with Hydor customer service I probably would be making my own cannister right now...

That and everything I make ends up costing more and ends up being replaced by the real thing.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

The Hydor Prime 10 seems to be 5 3/4" diameter and needing about 14"+ of height. Since no one seems to have any experience with this filter I am a little more worried than if it where an Eheim. I think I will give it a try and report back. That is as soon as I save up the cash...


----------

